# /usr/ports/lang/php5: Permission denied.



## aadryaan94 (Nov 28, 2012)

*I* can't install php5. When *I* try:


```
# /usr/ports/lang/php5
# make install clean
```
FreeBSD says: 

```
/usr/ports/lang/php5: Permission denied.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2012)

That is not how a port is installed.  /usr/ports/lang/php5 is a directory, so it can't be executed.

See the Handbook ports chapter.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't understand.. You can say me what I need to write in putty to install him??? Thanks.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 29, 2012)

PS : I want to install Php5 ...


----------



## ondra_knezour (Nov 29, 2012)

You have to change directory with cd command, not try to execute that file, which isn't file anyway.

So you have to do
`# cd /usr/ports/lang/php5`
instead of
`# /usr/ports/lang/php5`


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks. I installed this. You can say me. This guide is good? http://www.freebsdmadeeasy.com/tutorials/web-server/install-php-5-for-web-hosting.php thanks.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 29, 2012)

Done ! It's work ! Now ... i want to see if apache and php work witout any errors... How can see this ?
And some protection ? tnx !


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 29, 2012)

And, how I can put this in rc.conf?

```
truss service apache22 start

/usr/local/sbin/apachectl start
```

How I can change mysql password?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 29, 2012)

Please ask new questions in a new thread.  And please see the Handbook first, it is the most current document.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2012)

Handbook: 4.10 Text Editors


----------

